# How to find serial port on Thinkpad T21



## thunderbird32 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a IBM Thinkpad T21 that I'm having trouble locating the serial port on. I tried to run minicom and it failed to start, with the error: "cannot open /dev/cuau0". I also don't see ttyu* in /dev either. I also get no output when I type: "dmesg | grep uart". Do I need to do something to my /boot/device.hints file? If so could you point me to a guide to what to put in there?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Is the port enabled in the BIOS?

Please, check uart(4) and sio(4) to get more information about it.

Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serial.html
FAQ http://www.freebsd.org/doc/faq/serial.html


----------



## thunderbird32 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yup, I'm a certifiable idiot. It was turned off in the BIOS.


----------

